# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Samsung Galaxy S3

## MAGOS_MERLIN

Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για μια επισκευή που θέλω να κάνω σε ένα Samsung galaxy S3.
Θέλω να αλλάξω το τζάμι που βρίσκεται μπροστά από την οθόνη μιας και το έσπασα.
Είδα ένα σχετικό βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQO7ZvSa5Lw αλλά έχω μια απορία. 
Πριν ξεκινήσω να το θερμαίνω πρέπει να το ανοίξω και να αποσυνδέσω την πλακέτα του; Η δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα και απλά βγάζω την μπαταρία και ξεκινάω με το πιστόλι αέρα;

----------


## leosedf

Ξεκίνα με το πιστόλι αέρα και μετά τράβα το.

Πέρα από την πλάκα. ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν το πας σε κάποιο service. Και δε μιλάω για αλυσίδα καταστημάτων αλλά κάποιο μικρό αξιόπιστο κατάστημα.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Γιατί μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος!! 
Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο απλά είχα την απορία για το αν πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω την πλακέτα ώστε να μην έχει πρόβλημα αλλά αν δεν χρειάζεται είναι ακόμα πιο εύκολο.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## rep

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα υπαρχει μεγαλο ρισκο να σπασεις την οθονη.δεν ειναι η ποιο αξιόπιστη λύση.

----------


## andyferraristi

Πάντως στο video παρατήρησα αφ' ενός ότι ο τύπος ούτε καν είχε κλειστό το κινητό, αλλά και ότι είχε συνεχώς επάνω από το display θερμόμετρο laser ώστε να ελέγχει συνεχώς τη θερμοκρασία του ...

----------


## toni31

Δεν έχω γνώση από κινητά, αλλά μια φορά που είχα μια παρόμοια συζήτηση με ένα φίλο μου είπε ότι, καλύτερα αλλαγή ¨πακέτο¨ οθόνη και digitizer. Επίσης έχω ακούσει ότι να δεν γίνει σωστή δουλειά μπορεί και να φύγει το digitizer από την θέση του. 

  Σημ: Από το youtube έχει καεί πολύς κόσμος πάντως… και μια βλάβη μερικών ευρώ την κατάντησαν για κουβά.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την οθόνη...
Είναι το τζάμι πάνω από την οθόνη οπότε δεν χρειάζεται ούτε digiter.

----------


## windmill82

το original ανταλλακτικο ειναι ολο μαζι και δεν θα προτεινα να το προσπαθησεις ετσι. Ειναι λιγο ακριβο αλλα το αποτελεσμα θα σε ικανοποιησει καθοτι θα γινει καινουριο.

----------


## toni31

> Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την οθόνη...
> Είναι το τζάμι πάνω από την οθόνη οπότε δεν χρειάζεται ούτε digiter.


Με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι πάνω από την οθόνη είναι το digitizer… :Confused1:

----------


## windmill82

ειναι 3 κομματια. το συστημα αφης , το display και το αλουμινενιο πλαισιο
ολα αυτα ομως ειναι κολλμενα το ενα με το αλλο. Το συστημα αφης συνδεεται με το display απο την πισω πλευρα . ακομα και να ξεκολλησεις το συστημα αφης , θα πρεπει να ξεκολησεις και το display απο το πλαισιο, πραγμα εξαιρετικα δυσκολο κατ εμε τουλαχιστον. 
Γι αυτο λοιπον παιρνεις ενα γνησιο ανταλλακτικο που ειναι ολα μαζι κολλημενα εξαρχης και εισαι κυριος. Ουτε θερμο αερα ουτε τραβηγματα και σπασιματα.

----------


## toni31

> Με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι πάνω από την οθόνη είναι το digitizer…





> ειναι 3 κομματια. το συστημα αφης , το display και το αλουμινενιο πλαισιο
> ολα αυτα ομως ειναι κολλμενα το ενα με το αλλο. Το συστημα αφης συνδεεται με το display απο την πισω πλευρα . ακομα και να ξεκολλησεις το συστημα αφης , θα πρεπει να ξεκολησεις και το display απο το πλαισιο, πραγμα εξαιρετικα δυσκολο κατ εμε τουλαχιστον. 
> Γι αυτο λοιπον παιρνεις ενα γνησιο ανταλλακτικο που ειναι ολα μαζι κολλημενα εξαρχης και εισαι κυριος. Ουτε θερμο αερα ουτε τραβηγματα και σπασιματα.


Άρα σωστά νομίζω? :Biggrin:

----------


## AKHS

Έχω αλλάξει αρκετές φορές και την πρώτη οθόνη που είναι η αφής αλλά και την δεύτερη. Αν μιλάμε για την πρώτη αυτή ήταν πάντα κολλημένη μόνο γύρω γύρω στο πλαίσιο του τηλεφώνου και δεν χρειάστηκα ποτέ ζεστό αέρα. Έβγαζα καπάκι μπαταρία πλακέτα οθόνη και μετά έσπρωχνα την οθόνη αφής προς τα έξω και έβγαινε φυσικά πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός και να αποσυνδέσεις τυχόν καλώδιο ταινίες κτλ. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος τι κάνεις καλύτερα να το πας σε κάποιον που ξέρει για να μη  κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά αυτό είναι νόμος

----------


## rep

Μερικα λογια  για να μην μπερδεύουμε  τα πραγματα.το S3 είναι φτιαγμένο ετσι ώστε να μην αλλαζει ευκολα οθονη-αφη-εξωτερικο τζαμι, το γνησιο βγαινει μονο set  με αρκετο κοστος, κάθε άλλο εξαρτημα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΗΣΙΟ.εαν δεν εχει εμπειρία ο φιλος δεν μπορεί να το αλλαξει (και να ειχε δυσκολα αλλαζει )το πιο πιθανο είναι να σπασει το digitizer που είναι ακριβος από κατω ακομα και την οθονη.ελαχιστα τηλεφωνα είναι φτιαγμενα με αυτόν τον τροπο (εξωτερικο τζαμι-digitizer-οθονη)όλα τα τηλεφωνα εχουν δυο κομματια οθονη-αφη που χωριζουν και αλλα που είναι ενιαία(iphone 4/4s/5).Οθονη αφης δεν υπαρχει, οθονη είναι μια και είναι αυτή που δείχνει τα γράμματα και τις εικονες , *η αφη δεν είναι οθονη .*Ακη  σε αρκετα τηλεφωνα γινεται αυτό που γραφεις όχι σε όλα.¨ Έβγαζα καπάκι μπαταρία πλακέτα οθόνη και μετά έσπρωχνα την οθόνη αφής προς τα έξω’. 
Οποιος εχει αλλαξει από όλα τα κινητά τις αγορας αφη-οθονη το καταλαβαίνει αυτό πχ lg ku990, lg l7, samsung s5830 και αλλα πολλα αλλαζουν σχετικα δυσκολα και θελει προσοχή.ολο και ποιο πολλοι προσπαθουν να επισκευασουν τα τηλεφωνα τους μονοι ,αλλοι τα καταφερνουν αλλοι οχι.αν δεν εισται σίγουροι γιαυτο που πατε να κανεται στο αγαπημενο σας τηλεφωνο απευθηνθειται σε καποιο εξουσιοδοτημενο καταστημα για να γινει η εργασια  σωστα και με εγγυηση.

----------

AKHS (11-10-13), Hary Dee (27-10-13)

----------


## leosedf

Μου το χαλάτε.

----------

Hary Dee (27-10-13)

----------


## windmill82

κωνσταντινε ηθελες αιμα και δακρυα απο αυτο το thread , ετσι?    :Lol:

----------

Hary Dee (27-10-13)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ρε γμτ είχε προοπτικές για γέλιο.

----------

Hary Dee (27-10-13)

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Εγώ πάντως λέω να το δοκιμάσω κι ότι βγει. Δεν πιστευω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο λέτε.
Έχω βγάλει οθόνες από τηλέφωνα οπότε τι διαφορετικό μπορεί να είναι αυτό;

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι τίποτα πιάσε τράβα και βγάλτην, άλλαξε την και είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Λοιπόν το έκανα και πράγματι είναι πιο εύκολο από ότι φαίνεται!! 
Μόνο προσοχή θέλει να μην παραζεσταθεί αλλά έχοντας το θερμόμετρο μόνιμα επάνω δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## windmill82

το καταφερες????? συγχαρητηρια !!!!

----------


## leosedf

Και δε μοιάζει με παράγκα? Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Ευχαριστώ. Θέλει λίγο θάρρος μόνο! να μη το φοβηθείς!! χαχα!!
Εντάξει είπαμε και προσοχή γιατί αν θερμανθεί πολύ τότε έχουμε πρόβλημα. 
Απλά δεν είναι και κάτι δύσκολο.

----------


## toni31

Πόσο πάει αυτή την στιγμή το σετάκι αφή+οθόνη για το S3?
  Έχω φίλο που του ράγισε η αφή και η οθόνη είναι μαύρη (η έναρξη ακούγεται), μετά από πέσιμο. 
  Πήγε σε κάποια μαγαζιά και του είπαν 120+
  Παίζει να το βρούμε κάπου (original) και να την κάνουμε την δουλειά μόνοι μας?

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

> Πόσο πάει αυτή την στιγμή το σετάκι αφή+οθόνη για το S3?
>   Έχω φίλο που του ράγισε η αφή και η οθόνη είναι μαύρη (η έναρξη ακούγεται), μετά από πέσιμο. 
>   Πήγε σε κάποια μαγαζιά και του είπαν 120+
>   Παίζει να το βρούμε κάπου (original) και να την κάνουμε την δουλειά μόνοι μας?


Φίλε αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα τόσο είναι οι τιμές για οθόνη + αφή.
Στην Ελλάδα ίσως και παραπάνω από 120.

----------


## windmill82

Tοσο παει Αντωνη . Γυρω στα 150Ε ανταλλακτικο και περαστικά.

----------


## toni31

> ............Παίζει να το βρούμε κάπου (original) και να την κάνουμε την δουλειά μόνοι μας?


  Δεν ασχολούμαι με κινητά και βασικά δεν θέλω να το αναλάβω, αλλά είναι φίλος και δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω. 
  Αν γνωρίζεται που υπάρχει αξιόπιστο ανταλλακτικό και σε καλή τιμή, έστω και με ΠΜ πείτε μου.

----------


## THEO

Γεια σας φιλοι Πρωτη φορα γραφω και εχω ενα διλημμα Ποιο απο τα δυο να αγορασω? Το samsung galaxy ace 3 LTE ή το samsung galaxy s3 mini??? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

